# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  PLC vs Mach3

## lehuutri1998

Chào các ace trong forum ạ. E là sinh viên đang thực hiện đồ án về máy CNC. Em đang phân vân là chọn giữa Mach3 vs PLC làm controller. Mấy a trong forum có thể giúp em đưa ra ưu nhược điểm của từng loại được không ạ. Em cảm ơn nhiều ạ 
 :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## CKD

Vậy bạn tìm hiểu trước tính năng của PLC và Mach3 đi. Sau khi tìm hiểu thì sẽ biết dùng cái gì ngay ấy mà.
Cái nào đáp ứng được những yêu cầu của đề bài thì dùng cái đó.

2 cái món này nó không liên can nhau nên so sánh ưu/nhược kiểu gì được.

----------

